# Smoker firebox rust inside and out



## bamasmokes

I've been a bad boy.  Let my Oklahoma Joe's go for a while.  Have rust on inside and out of firebox.  Some on CC.  Taking it down to bare bones to redo.  Have read tons of posts on cleaning, rust removal, paint etc. for outside of unit.  My question is regarding the inside of the firebox and cooking chamber.  Firebox had heavy rust inside so I am using wire wheel on drill to get it out.  Have seen coating info from the likes of pro-15 and others that will remove/retard rust.  But would that work on inside of firebox. Safe for cooking?  And it sounds like no paint for inside of CC.  Just clean good and season.  I do have small spots of rust around inside edge of lid.  Wondering if the rust retarder is ok for inside of CC?


----------



## themule69

I would not put any chemicals inside. Wire brush and re season.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## remmy700p

Do *not* use POR-15 on any part of your smoker.


----------



## bamasmokes

Whats wrong w/ por-15?  If no por-15 what type rust remover/prohibitor and paint do you all recommend for outside of the smoker?


----------



## addertooth

For the outside, I use exhaust manifold paint.  The paint cures for 72 hours, then a high temp smoke to do the final cure on the paint. For inside the firebox, as was said before, some cooking oil and season it (everyone has a different favorite oil, canola is common). If your smoke box gets hot enough, season the inside as well, instead of paint.  I have used the POR product line, but to seal the inside of Harley "fat bob" fuel tanks, which is a low temperature application.


----------



## remmy700p

bamasmokes said:


> Whats wrong w/ por-15?  If no por-15 what type rust remover/prohibitor and paint do you all recommend for outside of the smoker?


There's nothing wrong with POR-15. It's just not made for a high-heat environment, nor is it suitable to apply to a surface with food in it. For outside, like was posted, just get a couple cans of a high-temp paint. Exhaust manifold paint (like VHT's product lineup), brake caliper paint (if you want it glossy), or BBQ paint (which can be found at Walmart). Use a can of Pam and spray the inside walls of your cook chamber, wipe to coat, and it's ready to run some more food.


----------



## bamasmokes

Thanks!!  Been prepping w/ wire cup on drill and hope to be ready to paint this weekend.  To much football and beer to not have the smoker running.  Pics to come.

FYI:  Did Jeff's smoked chicken wings this last weekend  They were awesome, a must try if you have not.  Now the crowd has named our place THE place to watch the games.  The more reason to get the smoker back up.


----------



## bamasmokes

Hey guys, getting close to having smoker back up and running.  Pics attached.  Thanks for all your posts, to my thread and many others I read.

What a job to get all the rust off!!  Note to all those like me that just read the newsletter and occasionally checked out the forum.  Join  and DO NOT LET YOUR SMOKER RUST!!  A few tips from Newbie that just went through it.  I found a grinder wheel for the drill that is really for drywall/wood but worked great.  A little more abrasive than the wire wheel, but less than a grinder.  Used Naval Jelly to help get heavy rust off outside of firebox.  Then pressure washed to make sure all was off.  Painting outside with VHT from auto parts store.  Make sure you have enough if using VHT.  Instructions say to wait 7 days if you do not get three coats on within 1 hour.  Oiling inside.

Do have one more question.  I have read not to use galvanized bolts to connect FB to CC.  Any ideas on that?













IMG_0864.JPG



__ bamasmokes
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_0865.JPG



__ bamasmokes
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_0871.JPG



__ bamasmokes
__ Sep 11, 2014





Just a little bit left to go













IMG_0872.JPG



__ bamasmokes
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## quicksmokinq

So I also have rusting forming on the outside and inside of my firebox.  If I use the wire wheel or sandpaper to remove the rust do I need to repaint before smoking with it again or can I limp through doing this until the end of the season and just repaint it over the winter?  And is it OK to paint the inside of the firebox or no - seems to be some mixed thoughts there?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## buttburner

Just spray Pam on it and let it season

treat it like a cast iron skillet


----------



## hardcookin

*Bamasmokes*
Galvanized supposedly puts out toxic fumes. You can't go wrong with stainless.


----------



## remmy700p

QuickSmokinQ said:


> So I also have rusting forming on the outside and inside of my firebox.  If I use the wire wheel or sandpaper to remove the rust do I need to repaint before smoking with it again or can I limp through doing this until the end of the season and just repaint it over the winter?  And *is it OK to paint the inside of the firebox or no* - seems to be some mixed thoughts there?  Thanks in advance!


I strongly suggest leaving the paint out of it. After a smoke, just get all the ash out (I use a cheapo 3" paintbrush from Harbor Freight to help with this), then you can spray/wipe with some Simple Green. Let dry, then spray a coat of non-stick cooking spray on the inside and wipe it into the surfaces.


----------



## wichita chief

Ditto on the stainless. That's what i used.


----------

